# Crispy bacon weave?



## illini40 (May 23, 2020)

Hi everyone

I am planning to smoke a bacon explosion (what I would generally call a bacon wrapped fatty). I have a average thickness bacon (not thick but). In the past, I struggled to get the bacon to crisp up.

I feel like I saw somewhere a tip to cook the bacon in the oven for like 10 minutes before making the weave and smoking. I think the thought was that it have the bacon a head start on the cook.

Has anyone tried this?

Any other pointers to get the bacon to crisp up?


----------



## radioguy (May 23, 2020)

I haven't tried a pre cook on my bacon weave,  I always use thin sliced bacon.  You can put it in a 375-400 oven for a few minutes at the end.

RG


----------



## jcam222 (May 23, 2020)

I’ve had no issue crisping my bacon weaves. I cook at 275F usually.


----------



## buzzy (May 24, 2020)

I slide mine under broiler for a few minutes. Keeping eye on it the whole time. Doesn't take long to go from crisp to burnt.


----------



## illini40 (May 24, 2020)

Thanks everyone. I typically have always smoked at 225*. I’ll try upping to closer to 275*.

What cook time should I estimate at 275*? I generally do 1lb sausage and 0.5lbs ground beef.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 24, 2020)

It's almost impossible to get the bacon totally crispy  with the weave. The outside is easy to crisp up, but the bacon that is under usually stays soft. One trick that may help you out is to place another sheet of parchment paper or plastic wrap over the finished weave and use a rolling pin to get it as thin as possible. This will also help fill in any gaps in the weave and make the weave tighter looking.

Have fun

Chris


----------

